# Welche Bikerbrille bei Brillenträgern?



## Rocky81 (5. Oktober 2012)

Hallo ,
ich hab mal eine Frage an euch Brillenträgerinnen.
Habt ihr eine spezielle Bikerbrille mit Stärke? 
(Sonnenbrille/Sichtbrille)



Ich bin weitsichtig und hab eine normale Brille, leider tränen mir die Augen bei der Abfahrt total und ich seh kaum was. 
Also muß eine Lösung her, kann mir jemand von euch eine empfehlen?

danke schonmal
Rocky81


----------



## venschla (5. Oktober 2012)

Moin,

ich habe eine Sonnenbrille von Big Wave. Gläser sind austauschbar, dabei sind Einsätze in klar, orange, dunkel, und eine Kombi zwischen dunkel und orange. Also alles, was man mal so braucht. 
Und man kann sich einen Einsatz mit Stärker davor machen. 
Ich bin mit der Brille vollkommen zufrieden...
Gibt aber auch bestimmt preiswertere Lösungen...

Beste Grüße
Aaron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocky81 (5. Oktober 2012)

Danke Aaron für den Tip.
Bekommt man solche Brillen bei jedem Optiker? 
Ist dann so ein Rahmen mit den Gläsern zum davor klicken (mit der Stärke)


----------



## venschla (6. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe diese Brille hier:
http://www.bigwave.de/pro-active-900.html

Richtig, da gibts einen Einsatz mit Stärke zum davorklicken. 
Ich habe sie beim Optiker gekauft.
Macht auch Sinn, finde ich, dann hast du direkt einen Ansprechpartner, erstmal wegen der Stärke und auch wegen Ersatzteile, falls mal was kaputt gehen sollte...

Grüße
Aaron


----------



## WarriorPrincess (6. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab das Problem mit Kontaktlinsen gelöst...
Erstens wärn mir spezielle GLäser wegen hoher Dioptiren plus Hornhautverkrümmung zu teuer, zumal sich da doch immer mal wieder noch was verändert
Zweitens isses im Sommer praktischer, z.B. unterwegs auf ner Hütte oder so einfach nur die Brille hochzuschieben und nicht Sonnenbrille gegen normale tauschen zu müssen, die ich dann auch mitschleppen müsste. 
Für mich also die Lösung meiner Wahl...


----------



## lieblingsschaf (6. Oktober 2012)

N'abend Rocky81!

Ich hatte ne Adidas Gazelle mit Clip. Die hatte damals 3 Paar Wechselscheiben.

LG
Das Schaf


----------



## Julia2310 (6. Oktober 2012)

Ich fahre eine Adidas Evil Eye Pro, da wird ein Einsatz mit Sehstärke hinten reingeklickt.
An der Brille ist wirklich alles austauschbar und super einstellbar, ich möchte sie nicht mehr missen!

Da ich mit 16 Minusdioptrien und einer Menge Hornhautverkrümmung daherkomme gabs auch keine Alternative (damit meine ich direkt getönte Gläser mit Stärke im Gestell), daher kann ich davon nichts berichten.

Im Alltag trage ich harte Linsen, aber da flog mir trotz Bike-Brille schon oft Dreck drunter, oder Staub macht auch Probleme. Bei weichen Linsen mag das gehen, aber bei harten ein absolutes No Go! 

Lass dich einfach mal von einem guten Optiker beraten!
LG


----------



## WarriorPrincess (6. Oktober 2012)

Julia2310 schrieb:


> Ich fahre eine Adidas Evil Eye Pro, da wird ein Einsatz mit Sehstärke hinten reingeklickt.
> An der Brille ist wirklich alles austauschbar und super einstellbar, ich möchte sie nicht mehr missen!
> 
> Da ich mit 16 Minusdioptrien und einer Menge Hornhautverkrümmung daherkomme gabs auch keine Alternative (damit meine ich direkt getönte Gläser mit Stärke im Gestell), daher kann ich davon nichts berichten.
> ...


 Pro Auge?? Oder zusammen? Übernimmt da die Krankenkasse dann wenigstens was? Auch was da ultraleicht-Gläser angeht? Denn Cola-Flaschenböden (= nur Glas) wirst du vermutlich nicht zum Biken nutzen?
Ich mein bei mir isses auch scho heftig mit jeweils ca. 5Dioptrien pro Seite... und leider kommen a momentan pro jahr nochmal 0,25-0,5 dazu


----------



## Rocky81 (6. Oktober 2012)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Pro Auge?? Oder zusammen? Übernimmt da die Krankenkasse dann wenigstens was? Auch was da ultraleicht-Gläser angeht? Denn Cola-Flaschenböden (= nur Glas) wirst du vermutlich nicht zum Biken nutzen?
> Ich mein bei mir isses auch scho heftig mit jeweils ca. 5Dioptrien pro Seite... und leider kommen a momentan pro jahr nochmal 0,25-0,5 dazu


das hört sich echt viel an bei Julia2310.
aber 5 Dioptrien mit Zuwachs ist auch nicht ohne.
Da hab ich bisher Glück gehabt mit meinen 1,5 und 1,75. Wenn das noch aktuell ist nach 3 Jahren.


----------



## Julia2310 (6. Oktober 2012)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Pro Auge?? Oder zusammen? Übernimmt da die Krankenkasse dann wenigstens was? Auch was da ultraleicht-Gläser angeht? Denn Cola-Flaschenböden (= nur Glas) wirst du vermutlich nicht zum Biken nutzen?
> Ich mein bei mir isses auch scho heftig mit jeweils ca. 5Dioptrien pro Seite... und leider kommen a momentan pro jahr nochmal 0,25-0,5 dazu



Nee, dummerweise pro Auge, das sind wohl die "guten" Gene meiner Mutter ;-)
Ich habe mich damit ganz gut arrangiert. Mit Linsen ist alles tip top, Brille ist natürllich doof, damit kann es auch nicht komplett korrigiert werden. 
Selbst die dünnsten Gläser sind halt noch recht dick, das schränkt die Auswahl der Gestelle ein und die KK zahlt natürlich keinen Cent, da muss ich leider immer tieeeeef in die Tasche greifen 

Dann drücke ich dir mal die Daumen das es bei dir bald mal aufhört!!


----------



## dre (6. Oktober 2012)

Julia2310 schrieb:


> ...eine Adidas Evil Eye Pro, da wird ein Einsatz mit Sehstärke hinten reingeklickt.
> An der Brille ist wirklich alles austauschbar und super einstellbar, ich möchte sie nicht mehr missen!...



... the best ever.

Ich bin mit -11 unterwegs. Die Evil Eye ist top.......... und jeden Cent wert. Wüde ich immer wieder kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocky81 (6. Oktober 2012)

Julia2310 schrieb:


> Nee, dummerweise pro Auge, das sind wohl die "guten" Gene meiner Mutter ;-)
> Ich habe mich damit ganz gut arrangiert. Mit Linsen ist alles tip top, Brille ist natürllich doof, damit kann es auch nicht komplett korrigiert werden.
> Selbst die dünnsten Gläser sind halt noch recht dick, das schränkt die Auswahl der Gestelle ein und die KK zahlt natürlich keinen Cent, da muss ich leider immer tieeeeef in die Tasche greifen
> 
> Dann drücke ich dir mal die Daumen das es bei dir bald mal aufhört!!


ich dachte die KK zahlt da was dazu, oder war das früher so?
Aber schön dass du mit den  Linsen super hinkommst und das eine Lösung für dich ist


----------



## Rocky81 (6. Oktober 2012)

ah noch etwas.
Das Gestell zum dahinter klemmen ist auch aus Kuststoff und dabei?
Die Gläser lässt man auch aus  Kuststoff machen, ist wohl sinnvoll?

*träum* die gefällt mir schon seeeehr- ist ja bald Weihnachten


----------



## WarriorPrincess (6. Oktober 2012)

Julia2310 schrieb:


> Nee, dummerweise pro Auge, das sind wohl die "guten" Gene meiner Mutter ;-)
> Ich habe mich damit ganz gut arrangiert. Mit Linsen ist alles tip top, Brille ist natürllich doof, damit kann es auch nicht komplett korrigiert werden.
> Selbst die dünnsten Gläser sind halt noch recht dick, das schränkt die Auswahl der Gestelle ein und die KK zahlt natürlich keinen Cent, da muss ich leider immer tieeeeef in die Tasche greifen
> 
> Dann drücke ich dir mal die Daumen das es bei dir bald mal aufhört!!


Mein Beileid!!
So langsam wird's auch immer weniger und die Abstände etwas länger, bis sich was verändert, zumindest bilde ich mir das ein...
Aber wenn nicht, sehe ich jetzt, dass es trotzdem Möglichkeiten gibt...
Arrangieren tut man sich immer irgendwie, aber irgendwie kommt man sich doppelt gestraft vor, wenn man dann auch noch alles selbst bezahlen mus...


----------



## Julia2310 (7. Oktober 2012)

Rocky81 schrieb:


> ah noch etwas.
> Das Gestell zum dahinter klemmen ist auch aus Kuststoff und dabei?



Ich weiss jetzt nich ob du die bigwave oder die Evil Eye meinst, aber bei der Evil Eye  (die ich ohne Zögern immer wieder kaufen würde) musst du es dazukaufen. Ist aus Kunststoff, kostet ca. 40.



Rocky81 schrieb:


> Die Gläser lässt man auch aus  Kuststoff machen, ist wohl sinnvoll?



Mir war gar nicht so bewusst das es noch Gläser aus Glas gibt. Hört sich jetzt komisch an, ich denke du weisst was ich meine ;-) 
Adidas empfiehlt Gläser aus Polycarbonat, die gab es aber bei den Herstellern die mein Optiker hatte nicht in meiner Stärke, ich habe normale Zeiss Kunststoffgläser drin. Aber daran sollte es bei denen Stärken ja nicht scheitern.
Kunststoff sollte wegen der Bruchsicherheit meiner Meinung nach aber schon ein Muss sein.


----------



## lieblingsschaf (8. Oktober 2012)

Julia2310 schrieb:


> Adidas empfiehlt Gläser aus Polycarbonat, die gab es aber bei den Herstellern die mein Optiker hatte nicht in meiner Stärke, ich habe normale Zeiss Kunststoffgläser drin. Aber daran sollte es bei denen Stärken ja nicht scheitern.
> Kunststoff sollte wegen der Bruchsicherheit meiner Meinung nach aber schon ein Muss sein.



Wirst Du vielleicht bei Rupp und Hubrach fündig, was die Gläser anbelangt? Die waren sogar mal günstiger als Zeiss und qualitativ auf jeden Fall gleichwertig.


----------



## 190106 (8. Oktober 2012)

@ Rocky81:

Nach mehreren Versuchen mit Clip-Lösungen etc. (mit denen ich nie zufrieden war!) habe ich mir beim Optiker Sonnenbrillen in meiner Sehstärke speziell zum Biken machen lassen:

Fassung: rodenstock sportbrille r3176
Ist schon ca. 1 Jahr alt, aber im Internet z.B. immer noch zu finden. Einfach mal googeln.

Gläser: 
- ca. 12% Tönung zum MTB fahren - sehr gut im Wald, reicht völlig auch bei (nicht zuviel) Sonne
- ca. 50% Tönung für die RR-Sonnenbrille

Vorher hatte ich auch mit tränenden Augen zu kämpfen. Mit diesen Sonnenbrillen ist das vorbei - auch bei schnelleren RR-Abfahren.

Noch ein Vorteil der Fassung: sie ist nicht sehr stark gekrümmt, da her keine Verzerrungen in den Gläsern (hatte ich bei anderen ... ich glaube es war bei Adidas). 
Leichter Nachteil: Die Brille ist seitlich am Bügel-Ansatz recht breit (gut: kein seitlicher Wind), dadurch etwas schlechtere Sicht zur Seite ohne den Kopf weit zu drehen. Macht mir aber nichts aus.

Mein Fazit:
Lieber mal etwas Geld in die Hand genommen, dafür aber keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (8. Oktober 2012)

Wenns auch günstig sein darf, schau mal bei Ebay.
BRIKO Sprinter heist das Modell, dass ich jetzt seit ca. 10 Jahren fahre.
Vor 10 Jahren kostete die mit 2 Wechselscheiben >100,- jetzt in der Bucht hin und wieder für rd. 30,- (Farben: silber, Gold, rot)
Dazu der Clip + Gläser vom Optiker und fertig.

Die Gläser sind aus Polycarbonat und selbst nach 10 Jahren Dauereinsatz mit Matsch und wenig Pflege noch ohne Kratzer, die den Einsatz verhindern.


----------



## HiFi XS (8. Oktober 2012)

Eine sehr gÃ¼nstige Losung gibt es auch bei Swiss Eye (weniger als 100 â¬ - mit Klip)
Ich selber fahre jetzt mit soft gel Kontaktlinsen! Perfekt - bin super zufrieden. Eine sehr schÃ¶ne Sache fÃ¼r Leute die Softgel tragen kÃ¶nnen.


----------



## grOObie (8. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe ein Alpina Swing, ein älteres Modell mit wechselbaren Panoramagläsern. Ich habe es immer als großen Vorteil empfunden, dass die Scheiben ohne Gläser austauschbar sind und die Sehgläser in einer dahinterliegenden Panoramascheibe eingesetzt waren.
Die Brille hat so nur minimale Ränder am Übergang und es ist wesentlich praktischer, nur je eine Scheibe pro Farbe wechseln zu müssen. Ohne sieht zwar sche... aus aber um im Dunkeln nach Hause zu kommen war es TOP. Die Klare Scheibe entfällt also.

Um ein gutes Antibeschlag kommt man aber bei Glas unter Glas nicht herum, sobald es kalt und kühl wird. (edit: Pommes mit Fritten... KALT und FEUCHT natürlich  )

Das Modell hatte später noch Gummiklips, die waren eleganter, aber die Druckknöpfe machen nicht nur einen stabilen Eindruck sondern halten seit über 6 Jahren. So gibt es das Modell leider nicht mher, obs das anderes noch gibt weis ich grad nicht


----------



## Rocky81 (8. Oktober 2012)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Eine sehr günstige Losung gibt es auch bei Swiss Eye (weniger als 100  - mit Klip)
> Ich selber fahre jetzt mit soft gel Kontaktlinsen! Perfekt - bin super zufrieden. Eine sehr schöne Sache für Leute die Softgel tragen können.


Die sind nicht so teuer und die müßte mein Optiker auch haben . Danke
schade nur, dass die wirklich schönen ohne Chlip sind,aber ich lass mich mal beraten.
 @grOObie:  die ist auch interessant, müßte ich mir mal in natura ansehn, danke!


----------



## das waldhuhn (8. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab die Chamäleon von SwissEye, mit Clip samt optischer Gläser. Die kann ich auch mit dem Fullface Helm tragen. Der Clip passt noch in 2 andere Brillenmodelle von SwissEye rein. Die Gläser in der Brille selbst sind phototrop, wechseln also je nach Licht von orange nach braun. Die Verspiegelung nimmt noch etwas Licht weg, also wenns wolkig ist wirds im Wald schon düster. Ich leg mir noch das Modell Vista zu, mit orangem Glas (und brauner Wechselscheibe auch noch), dann bin ich flexibel. Direkt verglaste Modelle sind sicher leichter als welche mit Clip. Da hat eigentlich jeder Hersteller was auf Lager. Da musst aber eben aufpassen dass sie dir nicht zu stark abdunkelt. Sprich mit dem Optiker.

Frohes Finden!
http://www.swisseye.com/de/produkte/category/verglasbare%20sportbrillen


----------



## othu (9. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe auch eine Evil Eye und gerade heute was dazu geschrieben:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9953712&postcount=53

Evil Eye: auf jeden Fall!
Clip-Systeme: auf keinen Fall!!

Habe auch sehr windempfindliche Augen, das macht die Evil Eye schon sehr gut!


----------



## 190106 (9. Oktober 2012)

Ich stimme othu (fast) voll und ganz zu - hatte ähnliche Erfahrungen mit dem Clip-System (bei kleinem Kopf) und ziehe jederzeit eine direktverglaste Sportbrille vor. An eine starke Krümmung wie bei der Evil Eye konnte ich mich allerdings nicht gewöhnen. Deshalb habe ich das Rodenstock-Modell genommen und bin damit absolut zufrieden.
Phototrope Gläser kann man sich natürlich auch einsetzen lassen ... alles nur eine Frage, wieviel man auszugeben bereit ist.


----------



## HiFi XS (10. Oktober 2012)

Als Frau mit kleinen Kopf kann ich die Swiss Eye Brille mit Folie empfehlen. Die model OUTBREAK ist für schmale Gesichter. Sie bietet eine gute Losung für nicht so wahnsinnig viel Geld. Die Swiss Eye hält Wind gut ab, verschlägt nicht schnell und beide - Brille und Folie mit geschliffenen Gläser, halten sehr gut. Ist nicht die super optimale Losung, wie eine extra direkt verglaste Sportbrille, ist aber ausreichenden. Sichtfeld ist etwas eingeschränkt aber es geht doch - bin schließlich lange damit gefahren. Regentropfen oder Schnee ist manchmal nervig - aber das gilt auch für normale Brillen. Jetzt mit Kontaktlinsen benutze ich die Brille (ohne Folie) als Schutzbrille. Bin zufrieden.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (11. Oktober 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Ich habe auch eine Evil Eye und gerade heute was dazu geschrieben:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9953712&postcount=53
> 
> ...


 
othu, ich bin auch so ein blindes Huhn, hab mir auch vor Jahren die Evileye mit Clip gekauft und kaum getragen, gleiche Gründe wie bei Dir. Ich wußte aber nicht dass man da auch volle optische Gläser einbauen kann. Mein Optiker meinte das geht nicht weil zu stark gekrümmt. Wie hast Du das angestellt? 

Danke für ne weitere Info!
Gruß Lahmschnecke


----------



## othu (11. Oktober 2012)

Ohne hier Werbung machen zu wollen,
ich habe die hier bestellt, mich aber vorab telefonisch beraten lassen:

http://www.optik24plus.de/premium-performance-sportglaser-mit-dpt-fur-adidas.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (11. Oktober 2012)

danke, othu, werde ich auch probieren. 
Gruß


----------



## Julia2310 (12. Oktober 2012)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Mein Optiker meinte das geht nicht weil zu stark gekrümmt. Wie hast Du das angestellt?



Das kommt auch auf die Glasstärke an, dein Optiker wird dir das aber sofort sagen können. Mein Freund hat -3 dpt (sowas um den Dreh), der hat eine verglaste Oakley. Was ich auch vorziehen würde wenn ich die Wahl hätte 

Das Problem mit dem Beschlagen bei den Clip Brillen umgehe ich einfach mit Holmenkohl Antibeschlag Spray vor jeder Fahrt.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (12. Oktober 2012)

Hmm... -6 bzw. -4 dpt...

Aber danke an Euch für die Infos, ich mach mich mal schlau!


----------

